# Members being PMd by spammers



## The Systemic Kid

Spammers have been joining CFUK but not posting. Instead, they have been PM a string of members with content 'how to buy a coffee plantation'.

We are swatting them as they appear. If you are PMd by one of these jokers - flag it to mods.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

For members who have been copied into the spam PM - before you report it to mods, check the status of the spammer ...see below


----------



## DavecUK

If you see this or something similar as their Avatar, then they have already been dealt with, and you can simply delete the conversation without reporting it.


----------

